# Recent Events at SMARTFLIX.COM



## HMF (Feb 16, 2012)

I used to swear by these folks for renting technical DVDs like clock and machinist DVDs.
Now I simply swear AT them.

It seems that they are renting DVDs that they do not have and never plan to buy.

In AUGUST 2010, I ordered the WR Smith Clock Gearmaking videos- these are classics. You can order them directly from WR for $60, but I figured $10 at Smartflix was better. They said it would be an extended wait. I also ordered a couple of other things they said I had to wait for.

I checked recently, and they have NO copies in circulation of anything I ordered. Translation- they don't own any copies. They rent out stuff they have NO copies of. Is that honest?

So on 2/5/12, six months later, I asked for a refund. 
They took until 2/10/12 to respond (their website says they will respond in 2 days).
On 2/10/12, I asked for a check. Today, 2/16, they tell me they will send it "today or tomorrow."

Is my small refund going to bankrupt them that they are dragging their feet on it?
Someone waiting six months- they should have sent a refund right away- no foot dragging.

This is a sad experience. The lesson- don't order anything they don't have in stock immediately.
They may never have it, and will scoff at sending a refund as they did to me.

Nelson


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 16, 2012)

Get em Nelson.  Thats just poor service all the way around.  I would have asked for interest and payment for my time and the cost of the phone call too.  But when I get ****ed at somebody I usually get like that.  I usually dont get it all but I feel better when I unload on em anyway.  Makes em feel like the dumb azzez they are.
Bob


----------



## HMF (Feb 16, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> Get em Nelson.  Thats just poor service all the way around.  I would have asked for interest and payment for my time and the cost of the phone call too.  But when I get ****ed at somebody I usually get like that.  I usually dont get it all but I feel better when I unload on em anyway.  Makes em feel like the dumb azzez they are.
> Bob



I'm just going to buy the tapes from Smith now, or I could rejoin NAWCC and borrow them from their library. 

What appalled me is that they had me wait, and don't even own the DVD. They didn't even deny that. 
Instead, they keep me waiting for a refund. Incredible.

Nelson


----------



## jgedde (Feb 16, 2012)

I always wondered about SMARTFLIX.  It seemed their library was too good to be true...  I'm glad I never signed up.  What is NAWCC?

John


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 16, 2012)

National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors

http://www.nawcc.org/


----------



## HMF (Feb 16, 2012)

NAWCC has a lending library which is a very good benefit of membership.

They have tapes and videos like the Smith collection that they will loan out to you for a small fee.
I purchased some of the clock-repair learning tapes, but I used to rent the others from them.
I discontinued my membership years back for various reasons.

Nelson


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jun 12, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I would add my recent experience with Smartflix.  I took their teaser offer to try some videos, so I tried to rent 3 videos, none were available, ordering online was a trial, no phone contact , no email response.  So I notified them to cancel order and take me out of their program and not to correspond with me.   Unbeknown to me they were now charging me $25 a month, 2 months later 3 videos show up, 2 of them unplayable, the third something on a subject I have no interest in.  So I email them again and tell them to stop it, send them their stuff back and for 4 more months now they charge me $25 ea month.  Now Chase credit card will deal with them.  These people have horrible business skills and appear to border on fraud.  Its a shame because there are a number of videos I would not mind renting but not from a shady outfit like this one.

michael


----------

